
The Slate programming language - ColinWright
https://github.com/briantrice/slate-language#readme
======
Roybatty
Slate has been around for a while, and has some interesting concepts
(prototype and multi-dispatch).

The brains behind it seems to have lost interest years ago, and the "Jobs"
behind it has a major personality disorder that just turns people off.

~~~
ColinWright
Should I just delete this? Not worth the space and/or time?

~~~
Roybatty
Like I said, Slate has some cool concepts in its core, but nobody seems
interested. Someone with too much time on his hands could write an awesome
Smalltalk-like environment around it.

~~~
ColinWright
I'll leave it then - maybe the cool core concepts will inspire someone.
Thanks.

------
Roybatty
Here's <http://lee.fov120.com/ecoop.pdf> Lee Salzman's (the brains behind
Slate) paper on Prototype with Multi-Dispatch.

~~~
ColinWright
Cool - thanks.

